# Coral Shots, kinda Bizarre



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a huge mother colony of GSP, and it's begun spreading which is cool, been tryin to frag naturally, but look at it, it's not spreading like over rocks like algae like i thought..











































This how many GSP colonies look?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice!

Lumpiness like that is pretty normal.
Are you referring to those little tubelike structures? That IS something I haven't really noticed before, but judging by all that yellow stuff surrounding them, I'm going to take a wild guess that some creature has colonized that spot, forcing the GSP to grow around it.
How fast is your colony growing? What kind of care & feeding do you give it?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

It's the only coral in there, growth i put rocks by it like 4 days ago it's begun to spread onto them and the glass i noticed, it's in a 10g powered by 28w PC, only water changes weekly to replenish stuff and DT's every other day. as you can tell it takes up about half of the 10g. 

Yea tubelike i am guessin their is no liverock under that u think? it's so soft when i handled it before..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Unless it's tankraised, I would think that there would have to be at least some rock under it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I thought about it, this literally came from one colony from a 200g it took over about 1/4-1/3 of the right side, he fragged a top off for someone, it was literally hallow in there, that right?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow! I can't wait 'til mine start to spread like that!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hehe, ok that glass part how little it was, OMG it spreading so fast, it obvisouly likes something in my tank, i snap a pic tomorrow morning before lights go on to get a good shot. I looked at date i took that shot above, been a week, wait til u see it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok took some shots last night after lights went out, it's connected to the glass on three sides now, so am beginning to think how im gonna move it out of there when 29g is ready but we'll shoot the gun on that one when time comes.

Here's pics of one week ago:









And After one week:


----------

